# Hand Wrapping



## killswitch (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi

I'm sure this question has been asked before and have seen it on other forums, but I trust the knowledge on this forum.

I've seen a few videos related to hand wrapping and some say you should wrap your thumb, some don't. 

I'd like to know which is the better wrapping technique and if someone can post a video link too?

Thanks


----------



## killswitch (Apr 1, 2010)

Does nobody have tips on hand wrapping then?


----------



## Nibla (Apr 1, 2010)

Without wanting to sound harsh, ask your coach.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 1, 2010)

Killswitch, I use the thumb simply as an anchor when I wrap, but yeah you really should talk to you coach and see his method. My main concern in wrapping my hands is the hand stability (metacarpals). A side thought is the wrist stability, but for some people that is a big issue as well.


----------



## Vulcan (Jun 24, 2010)

I wrap mu thumb at least once for stability. It helps me make a proper fist when striking. It's also good discipline for wearing MMA gloves that don't have a thumb guard.


I've seen to many thumb injuries at the gym. Can't be too careful. about protecting it and keeping it tucked in, IMO.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 24, 2010)

We sent one of our MMA fighters to Fairtex  (who sponsor him) in Thailand, to train MT, he came back and taught us how they wrap their hands. It's quite late at night here but in the morning I will post and try to explain how it's done.


----------

